# Jumping to bottom of page



## fimm (4 Sep 2013)

If I click on the "Go to first unread post" link I get taken to the bottom of the page, not the post. When I click the link to go to the next page I get taken to the bottom of the page, not the first post on the new page.

This is highly annoying. I'm on I.E.8


----------



## Shaun (4 Sep 2013)

Try pressing CTRL+F5 a couple of times to refresh your browser cache (some files were changed during the upgrade and your browser may be hanging onto the old versions).

If that doesn't sort it, let me know and we'll look into it further. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2013)

this is what i was trying to say yesterday but fimm explained it better than me, ctrl+f5 doesnt help in my case


----------



## stargazer (5 Sep 2013)

Actually, Shaun's forgotten that he answered this in another thread 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/site-update-thank-you-shaun.138638/post-2628628

Changing to Compatibility View for cyclechat.net worked for me. (note: you do lose the advanced editing facilities in the post / reply field though; basic formatting only). Hopefully the update - when applied - will remove the need tor Compatibiliy View

Hope this helps

Stargazer


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2013)

Ha, fixed. Compatibility view worked (when CTRL + F5 didn't)
For anyone who doesn't know (I didn't but just had a poke about and found it) compatibilty view is on the Internet Explorer toolbar under tools: just add cyclechat.net to the list that appears there.
Thank you.


----------

